# Ball Watches - Are they worth the money



## Nasir Askar

I mostly post in the Omega and Rolex forums and sometimes on the Casio/ Seiko/ Mont Blanc forums. This is first time I am posting here. The first time I came to know about Ball watches was through this site. Actually I came to know about quite a few other watches from this forum. My first question is are these watches any good and how do they compare with Omega/ Rolex/ Tag in terms of their movements. My second question is are they worth the money we pay for them.


----------



## timefleas

Nasir Askar said:


> I mostly post in the Omega and Rolex forums and sometimes on the Casio/ Seiko/ Mont Blanc forums. This is first time I am posting here. The first time I came to know about Ball watches was through this site. Actually I came to know about quite a few other watches from this forum. My first question is are these watches any good and how do they compare with Omega/ Rolex/ Tag in terms of their movements. My second question is are they worth the money we pay for them.


This being a Ball forum you can pretty much predict a positive response here about Ball watch quality in terms of their movements. In terms of best bang for the buck, Ball beats Omega and Rolex rather handily--I have often compared my humble first generation Fireman watches to Rolex's Air King and even their Milgauss--finding in favor of the Fireman in terms of value for money paid--I think the Fireman easily performs in the same arena as those two Rolexes, though Ball's newly developed watches based on the Fireman haven't kept up with newer versions of either the Air King or especially the Milgauss. Many other dress-oriented Ball models compare favorably, dollar for dollar, with similarly designed Omegas. I don't think Tag is quite in the same league (with a different target population), with of course some nice automatics, but also a lot of quartz offerings--but in general, here too, I think Ball represents the best value for the buck--though I honestly prefer models that Ball produced in the 2006-2010 period (such as the Fireman and some of the Trainmasters) over their present offerings.


----------



## Norm S

I've had a few ball watches and i would say yes. the quality is pretty good for its price. its not close to the fit and finish of rolex but then again its not close to their price neither. i would say its similar to longines or TAG in quality. for its price and the uniqueness of tritium i would say its worth its money.


----------



## hkbob

Here's unbiased but personal views to your question.
Ball watches are every bit as good as Rolex/Omega in terms of build quality (better than Tag). To really differentiate among the three you need some heavy duty lab conditions to split hair.
In terms of resale value, it's probably the worst of the four. It's just not as popular.


----------



## samanator

Actually I'm going to take a different track since the average price of a Rolex or Omega is about 2X of a Ball. Even against these brands sister companies like Tudor and Longines they stand out. Ball is a technology company that has many unique watches. Every Ball watch uses GTLS lume, which in my opinion is superior to any other lume type since it is a constant intensity 24 hours a day. Completely different from the super bright at charge of conventional lume and then the fade in a few minutes, on to nothing. GTLS is kind of the opposite only it starts at an intensity that may seem a bit dim at first until your eyes adjust to the dark. Then it looks bright and stays there on through the night. Most Ball watches have at least two colors on the lume, some have three or four colors which help to better communicate information. Some have gone as far as a full GTLS Moonphase, back-lites for date, second time zone, digital chronograph register, dive bezel markings...

Ball is moving towards many COSC equipped watches, but they go farther in technologies. Many Ball watches have additional Ball modules for things from a mechanical thermometer, shock absorbing SpringLock and Amortizer, and other features. The cases have many innovations like Antimagnetic apertures, slide button chronograph, unique diver crown lock...

Ball watches are very well made with very solid bracelets, precision end-links, well finished cases, and firsts like embedded lume in ceramic, 3D ceramic inserts and again more. As an example of Ball engineering, Ball showed that the EMII diver can survive at depths nearly 3 times its rating. 

So in reality they don't compare well with your list of brands, since they kind of beat their own drum. If you want something well made and different from the rest in a good way give them a look. Ball also has history that while it has a few breaks it does show a connection to it. The current products are following the innovation spirit of the original RR watches into new areas like autos, aviation and space. Now If you want something more the same there are a lot of things out there from many brands. 

Note I own those other brands too, and appreciate what they bring to the table, but I will always have a few Ball Watches since they offer something different.


----------



## illition

I've owned two Ball watches over the past few years of collecting watches and I have always been amazed by the quality / price ratio.

They aren't terribly expensive compared to Rolex / Breitlings / Panerai but their quality can be easily seen. (I have watches from those brands too)

As mentioned by samanator, they bring something different to the table. The ones I have in particular, I use as very rugged, sporty watches.

Wear them cycling/swimming/jogging. Things I wouldn't do with my other watches. This is because of both the lower price + rugged quality of the watches.


----------



## Nokie

> If you want something well made and different from the rest in a good way give them a look


This.

But shop around and get product knowledgeable first because their are many models and styles to choose from, some the same, some not, IMHO.


----------



## gtuck

I own three Ball watches, one Omega and two Rolex. I believe Ball provides a very good value for the money. Two of Balls--Red label GMT and TM WorldTimer are COSC certified and every bit as accurate as the Omega and Rolexes. The lume is excellent. Fit and finish is quite good although the screw in crowns of the Rolex/Omega are smoother.


----------



## watchnbuy

u go buy a rolex submarine, omega planet ocean , tag heuer aqua racer 500m, and ball hydrocarbon space master.

each watch u wear for 3 month dun take off.

u know, ball beats them all.


----------



## Ray916MN

I recently bought my first Ball. A Ball Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime. Nice watch for the money. I think it is price quality competitive with other similarly priced watches with some unique features which makes it stand out, which is why I bought it. Then again ..... I own several hundred watches including several or more watches from every brand mentioned so far in this thread as well as many more expensive and less expensive brands not yet mentioned in this thread, so take my feedback with a grain of salt. While I may have a wealth of experience with different watch brands, it is also clear that I do not discriminate when it comes to watches.


----------



## sea0bass

Ball makes quality unique watches.


----------



## Nasir Askar

Thank you all for the candid feedbacks. Really appreciate it


----------



## samanator

Nokie said:


> This.
> 
> But shop around and get product knowledgeable first because their are many models and styles to choose from, some the same, some not, IMHO.


Excellent point since the number of models will swell over 100 this year.


----------



## agreco60

I love them. I am currently up to 7 now. The bad news is not many people know of Ball. The good news is not many people know of Ball. Not good for resale but I get a ton of compliments. I live in Buffalo and there are NO dealers around even in Toronto so not many people have seen them. That's one of the reason's I love them. Once you buy one you will get hooked....


----------



## poloturbo

I'm absolutely in love with my Ball Nedu. Amazing quality titanium. Bracelet. Details and COSC certified accuracy.
The tubes are amazing.
Lots of tech like the integraded valve in the crown. 
For the beauty of the blue dial and even the locking crown mechanism there's soo much to like.


----------



## Roy Wood

I bought a used Ball Aviator off another forum and I can tell you I'm very pleased with it. The watch I wear the most is an Omega Seamaster 300m and I feel that the Ball is in the "ballpark" in terms of quality. I think Ball is very much under-rated and I may buy another in the future.


----------



## Voodoo13

Balls are Beast mode watches! My Spacemaster will never get flippped.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Yes.


----------



## watchnbuy

Roy Wood said:


> I bought a used Ball Aviator off another forum and I can tell you I'm very pleased with it. The watch I wear the most is an Omega Seamaster 300m and I feel that the Ball is in the "ballpark" in terms of quality. I think Ball is very much under-rated and I may buy another in the future.


I feel that omega planet ocean series can beat d ball aviator, interms of quality.
but. let's think of d price.


----------



## XiL

illition said:


> I've owned two Ball watches over the past few years of collecting watches and I have always been amazed by the quality / price ratio.
> 
> They aren't terribly expensive compared to Rolex / Breitlings / Panerai but their quality can be easily seen. (I have watches from those brands too)
> 
> As mentioned by samanator, they bring something different to the table. The ones I have in particular, I use as very rugged, sporty watches.
> 
> Wear them cycling/swimming/jogging. Things I wouldn't do with my other watches. This is because of both the lower price + rugged quality of the watches.


Whats the watch band in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Olly Yung

Ball watches are technically excellent and made with high quality materials. My gripe is with the design of most of their watches. A lot in their line up are not tastefully done, some being borderline gaudy with dials that are too complex, without the clean lines of Omega and Rolex. 

The Fireman and Nighttrain and some of their dress watches are exceptions, that I would definitely wear. Their dive watches are a bit on the gaudy side.


----------



## robertl

I find my Ball to have great fit and finish and it is more accurate than my Speedmaster. From personal experience it has been well worth the money and I would recommend the brand to anyone.


----------



## Voodoo13

Which one you gots?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robertl

Voodoo13 said:


> Which one you gots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If you're replying to me:


----------



## Voodoo13

Yes, very nice. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Yung

I have the Fireman Racer DLC.


----------



## sarmajor

IMHO Ball Watch are excellent value for money. The fact that people have not heard of them when they ask and you tell them what you are wearing is way better than having a watch that everyone in the herd is wearing.
The lack of a dealer in New Zealand does not deter me from this brand at all.


Sarmajor


----------



## rwchisholm

The new hydrocarbon series look fantastic. I could see one of those!


----------



## hector67

I bought my first Ball 3 weeks ago. Contrary to most of the Ball fans here (Tough sports watches), I actually was looking for a vintage look - solid gold dress watch. I found that the Trainmaster 120th Anniversary was the best looking watch around, at least within my 7k budget. I have been using it and boy do I get compliments on the looks of this watch. I works flawlessly as well. I has been one of the best price - product ratio I have ever made. (pictures coming soon)


----------



## Okapi001

I'm fan of vintage looking watches and Trainmaster 60 seconds is my favourite Ball.


----------



## samanator

Okapi001 said:


> I'm fan of vintage looking watches and Trainmaster 60 seconds is my favourite Ball.
> View attachment 4431986


I'm a fan of this and the TM Power Reserve dials (a bit cleaner). These are enameled and look stunning with the blued hands. All points look very high end.


----------



## Horologic

I love the tritium tube look of their dials. But I'd be concerned what happens in 10-15 years when the Tritium wears out ? 

I've have read on the forum that replacement dials for discontinued models like the Fireman are already not available anymore. :think:


----------



## clarken

I like the vintage style here's my cannonball 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtuck

samanator said:


> I'm a fan of this and the TM Power Reserve dials (a bit cleaner). These are enameled and look stunning with the blued hands. All points look very high end.


Me too!! Love the looks of my TM Power Reserve.


----------



## JarrodS

I would put the fit/finish of my Ball watches about on par with my Omegas, although most of the designs are not quite as refined IMO. The movements are more or less standard ETA fare so they aren't going to be viewed in the same league as Rolex, newer Omega, etc. They are, however, excellent, accurate, workhorse movements that can be serviced by just about any competent watchmaker, so that is a big upside in my book.

Their bracelets are amazing. Among the best I've handled, at or even a touch above Omega, Rolex, IWC. Get one on a bracelet and buy the strap for it later.

The lume, of course, is incomparable.

I've sold a couple but since mine were purchased as near-mint pre-owned examples resale value hasn't been an issue for me. My favorites - which still remain in my collection - are the COSC diver, the diver worldtime, the trainmaster cleveland express, and the EMII DLC. All are fantastic watches, unique in their own ways, that should be experienced in the flesh to fully appreciate. I classify most of them as bargains for what you get.




























This one isn't bad, either


----------



## hector67

This is my dress watch. Best value for money ever spent.


----------



## WatchMe82

Definitely well worth the money! Given the quality of materials, finishing, designs, uniqueness, technology in most of theur wathes they are priced really fairly. I have had about 5 BALL models and they have never let me down!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

hector67 said:


> This is my dress watch. Best value for money ever spent.


I think the 120 is the nicest Trainmaster ever made. The lugs and case thinness makes it such a neat watch. Congrats.


----------



## dmunz

samanator said:


> I think the 120 is the nicest Trainmaster ever made. The lugs and case thinness makes it such a neat watch. Congrats.


I absolutely agree. Of course, I think rose gold with the lighter face is better, but that's where I put my money. 

The only issue with this watch is the pin bend across the lugs. This may have been addressed (I was a very early adopter of this watch...) but I can not find a strap that has the right bow to allow the pins to engage in the lugs. I desperately want a burgundy strap but I have not been able to find on that fits.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## adamcb

I recently got my first Ball - an Engineer Master II Diver TMT - and while I got it at a pretty good discount (Tourneau San Marcos Outlet was going out of business - happy about the discount not about my favorite store closing), this watch is worth every penny that I paid for it. *Three* things that really impressed me about this watch:

* *INNOVATION* - Ball is innovative. Just looking at the "Technology" page on their web site proves this. From the thermometer module on this watch as well as the shock, temperature and magnetic endurance - Ball is innovating in some pretty cool ways. I also like that their individual collections have very distinct (and unique) feels but also tie into each other.

* *LUME* - This was what got me - I had always wanted a Ball watch with the 50+ or so mini tritium tubes - especially the ones making the Arabic numbers. Like some have mentioned here, I don't know about the longevity, but for now it's pretty awesome. The internal bezel is also pretty cool on this watch - and I think looks VERY cool on the DLC version of this watch (I have the stainless steel).

* *BRACELET* - The stainless steel strap on this is as good as any other watch I own. It's that good. While it doesn't have the micro-adjustability of a Rolex (or the Rolex price), it's the most comfortable I've worn. The metal bracelet is up there with Grand Seiko and in my opinion, better than Omega. Crazy tight tolerance, no wiggle but also no stickiness. And the clasp is really tight and nice looking. My watch doesn't have the patented butterfly buckle they talk about on the Ball web site (mine is a single fold), that looks really interesting too.









So yes, I think Ball is a brand that is pricing itself appropriately in the market.

Adam


----------



## watchnbuy

adamcb said:


> I recently got my first Ball - an Engineer Master II Diver TMT - and while I got it at a pretty good discount (Tourneau San Marcos Outlet was going out of business - happy about the discount not about my favorite store closing), this watch is worth every penny that I paid for it. *Three* things that really impressed me about this watch:
> 
> * *INNOVATION* - Ball is innovative. Just looking at the "Technology" page on their web site proves this. From the thermometer module on this watch as well as the shock, temperature and magnetic endurance - Ball is innovating in some pretty cool ways. I also like that their individual collections have very distinct (and unique) feels but also tie into each other.
> 
> * *LUME* - This was what got me - I had always wanted a Ball watch with the 50+ or so mini tritium tubes - especially the ones making the Arabic numbers. Like some have mentioned here, I don't know about the longevity, but for now it's pretty awesome. The internal bezel is also pretty cool on this watch - and I think looks VERY cool on the DLC version of this watch (I have the stainless steel).
> 
> * *BRACELET* - The stainless steel strap on this is as good as any other watch I own. It's that good. While it doesn't have the micro-adjustability of a Rolex (or the Rolex price), it's the most comfortable I've worn. The metal bracelet is up there with Grand Seiko and in my opinion, better than Omega. Crazy tight tolerance, no wiggle but also no stickiness. And the clasp is really tight and nice looking. My watch doesn't have the patented butterfly buckle they talk about on the Ball web site (mine is a single fold), that looks really interesting too.
> 
> View attachment 4469642
> 
> 
> So yes, I think Ball is a brand that is pricing itself appropriately in the market.
> 
> Adam


hi, adam.
glad hear you have this model diver tmt.
I hope to get 1 also. it is a limited edition, and I search whole Singapore, found a new 1. 
but really cost me a lot.

nice watch!


----------



## Veda

WatchMe82 said:


> Definitely well worth the money! Given the quality of materials, finishing, designs, uniqueness, technology in most of theur wathes they are priced really fairly. I have had about 5 BALL models and they have never let me down!!


I have more Balls and Grand Seikos in my collection as I have sold far more expensive Swiss ones that don't perform as well mechanically. Even JLC which I've had a 15 year love affair, I probably won't get another one for a long time. Glashutte is probably the only higher echelon brand I'd get in the near future.


----------



## adamcb

Can't agree more, Veda. I love GS and GO as well...


Enjoy!

Adam


----------



## Cocas

I have 2 Ball watches and I will continue to buy more of them for sure.

I got the preowned mad cow lately, it amazes just like I saw it 8 years ago.

Not only value for money but also will pass them on to my kids as heiroom.


----------



## captainh0wdy

As prices have risen here in the UK I would say at the top end of the range they are not worth the money, even more so if like me you to tend to flip watches quite a lot.


----------



## TigerDore

With my Hydrocarbon Airborne; just comparing the quality of features and construction, I feel like I have an $8000 watch for $4000.


----------



## morrison2951

My now eight year old original 43MM tri color tube Fireman is still to this day my go-to everyday watch. To me it harkens back to Ball's railroad history. 

It's got Ball's classic vintage look with black numerals on its white dial and on a SS bracelet that I swear looks like railroad tracks! Very cool! 

Even now I'm complemented on it as it's actually now a discontinued model and not seen very much- and yes, it's worth every penny to me!


----------



## fyrtom

Love the gold watch. Which model is it ? And is it still available ? Is it also solid 18k ?


----------



## samanator

fyrtom said:


> Love the gold watch. Which model is it ? And is it still available ? Is it also solid 18k ?


There are five or six solid gold models mostly in the Trainmaster line. The 120 is what is pictured. I believe it is the least expensive solid gold watch on the market. It is more modern then the other gold offerings from Ball. There is a Ball gold watches thread up in the photo album.


----------



## Norms76

I love my fireman racer. Fantastic quality and it's my go to watch.


----------



## Yolo2150

timefleas said:


> This being a Ball forum you can pretty much predict a positive response here about Ball watch quality in terms of their movements. In terms of best bang for the buck, Ball beats Omega and Rolex rather handily--I have often compared my humble first generation Fireman watches to Rolex's Air King and even their Milgauss--finding in favor of the Fireman in terms of value for money paid--I think the Fireman easily performs in the same arena as those two Rolexes, though Ball's newly developed watches based on the Fireman haven't kept up with newer versions of either the Air King or especially the Milgauss. Many other dress-oriented Ball models compare favorably, dollar for dollar, with similarly designed Omegas. I don't think Tag is quite in the same league (with a different target population), with of course some nice automatics, but also a lot of quartz offerings--but in general, here too, I think Ball represents the best value for the buck--though I honestly prefer models that Ball produced in the 2006-2010 period (such as the Fireman and some of the Trainmasters) over their present offerings.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

hkbob said:


> Here's unbiased but personal views to your question.
> Ball watches are every bit as good as Rolex/Omega in terms of build quality (better than Tag). To really differentiate among the three you need some heavy duty lab conditions to split hair.
> In terms of resale value, it's probably the worst of the four. It's just not as popular.


Not being able to see anything from Ball in person locally and the resale value have been the two biggest roadblocks for me. I really had my eye on the Roadmaster world time, but can't seem to pull the trigger.


----------



## gstand

Norms76 said:


> View attachment 5034625
> View attachment 5034649
> I love my fireman racer. Fantastic quality and it's my go to watch.


I've got that one too - one of my favorite watches. However, there are two things that make it 9 out of 10, rather than a 10 out of 10, and it's bracelet related:

1) Non-tapering bracelet - but what a good quality bracelet!
2) No fine adjustment - it's hard to get a perfect fit, and wrist swell makes that wide bracelet really strangle the wrist.

Other than that, the rest of the watch is incredible!

It's s shame: I may get a glide-lock type replacement bracelet for it - but the original is so well made from a quality point of view - it's just not adjustable.

My most comfortable Ball with the best bracelet (Rolex quality). Not adjustable either, but beautifully tapered with a natural fit:


----------



## JacobS96

This is an old thread, but I figured I’d give my two cents. I think Ball watches are absolutely worth the money, as there is considerable tangible value for the price paid. I love everything watches, but at a certain price point, a watch ceases to provide a proportionate value for the price paid. I could go on and on about this, but suffice it to say that I think Ball is positioned perfectly along that price/value curve. Ball is certainly a higher tier brand given that their cheapest watch retails for about $1,000, but the tangible value is superb compared to the competition. Ball watches have tritium tubes for lume which, in my view, is the best way to do lume. Even Ball’s dressier models have a functional, utility-based foundation, which is awesome in my opinion. The brand’s heritage is also quite unique. Overall, the fit, finish, and overall construction is great. You can’t go wrong with a Ball watch.


----------



## beybibap

These watches are worth the money, however I believe it's strength ( using tritium tubes that glow all day even without charging them), is also it's weakness ( after 25 years the glow is much faint than in the beginning of the said watch's manufacturing date). This drives down the price of the watch down the line, in my opinion considerably. It diminishes the timepiece's long term desirability.


----------



## JLittle

I bought a Ball Engineer Marvelight M. At first I liked it more than I thought I would but very quickly I lost interest in it. No particular reason, just wasn't reaching for it. I think they make very good watches, but I might buy them used.


----------



## gstand

Ball watches are about the same quality that Rolex's were 25-30 years ago. I always think of brands like Ball (and Tudor for that matter) as Rolex's from years gone by - but better in some ways because manufacturing technology has made advanced machining cheaper and more precise.

Rolex 's are really about the movement - their cases are not much different from most decent watch makers. Also, their bracelets tend to be better than most. Other than that - the rest is all about brand name.


----------

